

Sparklines component for React - obilgic
http://borisyankov.github.io/react-sparklines/

======
PhilWright
Looks really nice under Chrome. But does not render any of the example except
Simple and Customizable under my IE11.

------
kimi
Can it be used in ClojureScript?

